# Getting barrel threaded



## ga284 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am wanting to get the barrel threaded for a suppressor on a 22 rifle. Any recommendations on where to get this done ?

Thanks


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 18, 2019)

What area are you in.


----------



## ga284 (Jan 18, 2019)

North GA. (Dalton)


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 18, 2019)

Accurate Ordnance in Winder.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 18, 2019)

I have had work done here before, he's very good.

Gibby's Custom Rifles

Cornelia, GA
(706) 476-8385


----------



## ga284 (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Big7 (Jan 19, 2019)

Any decent machine shop can
do that easily. Probably better
to. Most shops have at least
2-3 lathe operators that cut
different threads for a full time
living. All day long.


----------



## ldavid008 (Jan 19, 2019)

Make some calls to places around Chattanooga. There's over a half dozen gun shops that I know of with gunsmithing services. Surely one of them can either do it or know where to get it done.


----------



## Clemson (Jan 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Any decent machine shop can
> do that easily. Probably better
> to. Most shops have at least
> 2-3 lathe operators that cut
> ...



I just don't agree with this at all.  In the first place, a gunsmith must have a Federal Firearms License to legally work on a firearm.  Your average machine shop won't have one.  The machinist must know how to protect the rifling at the crown.  If he simply rides the muzzle on a live center, he will destroy the accuracy of the barrel.  Does the machine shop understand how to remove the barrel or have a mandrel to use in the receiver to hold it in absolute alignment so that the bullet won't contact the suppressor on the way out of the muzzle?

Do yourself a favor and use a licensed gunsmith to thread your barrel.

Bill Jacobs
Gunsmith


----------



## Big7 (Jan 19, 2019)

Clemson said:


> I just don't agree with this at all.  In the first place, a gunsmith must have a Federal Firearms License to legally work on a firearm.  Your average machine shop won't have one.  The machinist must know how to protect the rifling at the crown.  If he simply rides the muzzle on a live center, he will destroy the accuracy of the barrel.  Does the machine shop understand how to remove the barrel or have a mandrel to use in the receiver to hold it in absolute alignment so that the bullet won't contact the suppressor on the way out of the muzzle?
> 
> Do yourself a favor and use a licensed gunsmith to thread your barrel.
> 
> ...



Well then.
Let's get a few things out of the way.

It's not against the law to thread
a barrel. It's against the law to
change the action to cause the
action to function in a way it
wasn't designed to. Example:
Changing the sear to make a semi
auto into full auto.

That's like saying someone with
a hobby sized shop can't saw of
a barrel with a band saw. Re-blue
the metal parts, refinish a stock?
That's just crazy.

As far as your little rant on alignment,
concentric, contact
points, blah, blah and blah, and
the kicker you aren't telling me that a 
little Gunsmith shop can cut
a more concentric thread? Are
you? Hope not.

And... They cut more threads in
a few months than YOU or any
other licensed gunsmith will
cut in a lifetime. So there's that.

My thought was since he didn't
have a gunsmith close by, I just
thought I would suggest an
alternative way to get a barrel
threaded. In my field, a two year
apprentice could do that blindfolded !
I didn't come here
to start a peeing contest with
a licensed gunsmith. So....

If you want to call out credentials,
here's mine.

B.S.M.E. P.E. (look it up)
Concentrated Study
Machine Tool Technology
40 years experience.

If you need to know anything
about working metal, hit me up.
I'll be glad to help you.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jan 21, 2019)

Well allllllrity then!!


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 21, 2019)

kinda funny how they both can be right

the gunsmith may use a different method for centering to rule out a strike

a good machinist more than likely can center it accurately enough that in that short distance it wouldn't get a strike anyway...especially if it was over bored


----------



## ScottD (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm not a machinist or a gunsmith by trade, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.

Both Accurate Ordinance and Miles Gibby are well qualified to do this.


----------



## deadend (Jan 23, 2019)

Since you're in Dalton you can run down 75 and take it to Roy King in Adairsville.  He's done several for me.


----------



## ga284 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks, deadend


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jan 23, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BnZ-xvLBxVK/
I am a Very competent machinist and a Gunsmith on the side. You can thread without a mandrel if you indicate the inside of the muzzle to run true, providing you can fit the action through the spindle or can remove the barrel easily (such as a 10/22). The above link is to my instagram feed turning threads on a lever action using a mandrel as the action would not fit my spindle-bore. I've threaded hundreds of barrels.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 27, 2019)

or better yet - you could just buy a new rifle with threaded barrel. its not like they are expensive or anything.
plenty of cheap options out there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 8, 2019)

Bumping to the top for Mr Gibby's number.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 8, 2019)

22 with an already threaded barrel?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 8, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> 22 with an already threaded barrel?


No sir. I got 2 bull/target barrels that need some attention.


----------

